# Smoking controller...HELP?



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

I started pulling out my H.O. stuff and stopped long enough to set up a small oval to play with some runners...The track is TOMY with a 22v TOMY power pack. I am using Parma Econo controllers with probably a 90 ohm resistor (purchased these when the JL T-Jets came out and it seemed the sure to tame them was a higher ohm controller).

When I run TYCO 440's, TOMY cars, Aurora T-Jets everything works well...But, certain AFX cars will cause the controller to heat up and smoke. The cars seem to run fine but the controller overheats. At first, I thought it was just the AFX Specialty cars, but some other AFX cars caused this.

Any clues as to what is going on here?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

When you run the AFX cars do you find that you are holding the controller at a fixed throttle position more so than with the other cars? Resistor controllers don't take kindly to running at a fixed position.


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> When you run the AFX cars do you find that you are holding the controller at a fixed throttle position more so than with the other cars? Resistor controllers don't take kindly to running at a fixed position.


Not for any length of time...Maybe a second or two...I was running on a small oval. Just not sure if I have a problem somewhere and with what.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Do the cars run hot too?? The cars that make the controller hot?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Haven't had that problem with my 90 ohm Parmas with the AFXes on a TOMY track. However, each lane is still powered with an original TOMY wall wart on a 4 laner. rr


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Do the cars run hot too?? The cars that make the controller hot?


Not at all...Literally a couple laps and then I could smell the burn...Looked down and saw smoke from the side opposite the wiper. I don't know what would happen if I continued.

I will try more cars tomorrow and give a report.


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

roadrner said:


> Haven't had that problem with my 90 ohm Parmas with the AFXes on a TOMY track. However, each lane is still powered with an original TOMY wall wart on a 4 laner. rr


Okay, thanks...I am going to check it out more tomorrow...I can try to get a pic too of where the burn is happening.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Might be something shorting the track.. Check your terminal track bottom, the wires going to it, and anything else that might be shorting..


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

Okay...Ran some cars today on a small track and still had problems with the AFX cars making the controller heat up enough and give off a burning smell. One AFX Specialty chassis made the controller really smoke. I've attached some pictures to show the burn area on the controller (Brown/black area in second cutout from the left). The first set is before running cars, the second set is afterwards.

I'm not sure if there is a problem or not...Should there be a break in period and I haven't reached that point yet? Although the controllers were purchased years ago, they really only have been used for a couple hours.

Anything to look for from the chassis?

I'm just not sure what is going on and whether the controllers are safe to use now.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like ya got a real nice toasty controller there! No way to save it. So ya might as well burn it up. LOL Of course a new resistor would be about the only fix.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

When you hold the controller all the way down, does the wiper of your controller go all the way to the broad strip contact at the end of the resistor? I've seen controllers not reach the end of the resistor when not properly adjusted. When this happens, the resistor is continually engaged. If this is the case with your controller, different cars, having different draws of current, will heat your controller up at different rates. Check the wiper on your controller and make sure it's traveling all the way to the end of the resistor.

It's just a guess, but it fits your description.

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

NTxSlotCars said:


> When you hold the controller all the way down, does the wiper of your controller go all the way to the broad strip contact at the end of the resistor? I've seen controllers not reach the end of the resistor when not properly adjusted. When this happens, the resistor is continually engaged. If this is the case with your controller, different cars, having different draws of current, will heat your controller up at different rates. Check the wiper on your controller and make sure it's traveling all the way to the end of the resistor.
> 
> It's just a guess, but it fits your description.
> 
> ...


Yes...It goes to the end of the resistor and bumps out onto the broad strip when the trigger is pulled the whole way. I will say that with the AFX cars, I use more trigger than with the other cars. I just am not sure what exactly is burning and if it will at some point stop or just fail completely. Thanks for the help.


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

partspig said:


> Looks like ya got a real nice toasty controller there! No way to save it. So ya might as well burn it up. LOL Of course a new resistor would be about the only fix.


Two of them at that...Replacing the resistors might be the ticket though.


----------

